# are plants picky eaters



## blondlebanese (Dec 18, 2015)

will plants that are fed on synthetic nutes also accept organic teas?  I grow using flow thru system.  would the foods work together?


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 18, 2015)

Well, it may not hurt the plant to have both, but the beneficial organisms in organic teas will soon be destroyed, maybe not all though, with synthetic nutes.  So it may be kind of a waste. But like i said it sure won't hurt the plant.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Dec 18, 2015)

yeah what rose said... a true organic tea has more then just a small amount of nutes, its chuck full of beneficial microbes and fungi, synthetic nutes are typically a simple salt binding, meaning the nutes like nitrogen are bound on a molecular level with salt, salt in these concentrations are not bad for your plants as long as the concentration of salt build up doesnt get too high im your growing medium, however the concentration in the nutes them selves is far too high for the beneficial microbes and fungi to live, effectively killing a massive amount of the microbe/fungi herd off... which is kind of the whole point behind organic teas, they are more for feeding the microbes and fungi in the medium and not so much feeding the plant. the teas give the microbes/fungi the food they need such as sugars which the plant doesnt really use since it produces its own and doesnt rely on sugars as a form of nutrients needed to grow. dont get me wrong the plants do require sugars to grow but only the natural sugars the plant produces on its own via photosynthesis... 

so to wrap up it wont hurt to do both but its kind of counter productive since the synthetic nutes counter act the beneficials added with a tea... if you wish to use organic teas i highly recommend you switch nute lines and go for something organic rather then synthetic, that way the tea/nute combo works for the better, the nutes are organic without salt bindings thus not killing off the microbes/fungi and instead those microbes/fungi break down what is introduced into the medium by the organic nutes, and feeding off the sugars in organic teas, making the herd healthy and larger. they do the big grunt work breaking down the nutes so the plant cant take the nutes up easier... either stay with synthetic nutes and no teas, or swap over to all organics, from your medium to nutes, make sure its all organic, no synthetics, and youll be set... personally i love organic grows, so much less to worry about, no need to pH solutions or anything since the microbes do that work for you... just gotta gas off your water before using it and your golden... but thats just my opinion...


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 19, 2015)

This above is all correct in my opinion. However, there is one exception that I personally know of. That is Advanced Nutrients' Mother Earth Super nutrient tea. This tea is specifically an organically derived nutrient tea that has been prechelated with natural microbes rather than through synthetic chemical processing. With other organic nutrients, there is a lot of raw materials with microbes in the mix to chelate it while in the medium (and probably a good bit while in the bottle as well).  I use the bloom part of this tea during my flowering along with my synthetic Jungle Juice. 

I also add Hygrozyme which is a tea of enzymes that are directly made from beneficial bacteria. This enzyme mix helps the ME tea work better by doing what the microbes normally do in that the enzymes bind with the raw elements and make them more palatable to the plant. at the same time the Hygrozyme also binds up any unwanted elements that are left in the medium and prevents them from becoming toxic to the plant.

I have found that this mix throughout flower produces tremendously better flavor and I believe (I cant confirm without significant testing) it increases the potency as well. Anyone interested in trying this please come back and let us know what results you get.


----------

